# Poopa scoopa



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

A bit of a princess question, but I am considering getting a poopa scoopa...do any of you use one? Are they worth it? Any good ones out there?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I just use a bag, it protects my hand...I wouldn't waste the money on it...something else to wash...I would imagine it would get really gross.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Amanda - you tend to put the bag over the poopa-scoopa so they don't get dirty! However I personally wouldn't bother as its just another thing to carry (along with treats, poo bags, ball or frisbie etc) A shops own nappy bag works rather well.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

oh! the pooper scooper here is like a claw thing...I always imagined it would get disgusting! there is no way of doing a bag thing over the one I have seen.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't bother, bag it bin it, if you use a poop scoop it's something else to carry.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to admit I was dreading poo picking, I was not even sure I would be able to manage it...you just need to steel yourself for the first few....you soon get over it


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Go to Tesco or Sainsbury (other stores are available!) and buy nappy sacs put your hand inside the sack collect the poo turn the sac around the poo tie off the handles and bin it! Why buy a pooper scooper which only adds another annoying thing to take on walks!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I have to admit I was dreading poo picking, I was not even sure I would be able to manage it...you just need to steel yourself for the first few....you soon get over it


What is it with men and poo picking? You can sort yourself out so what is the problem? It is the natural result of eating get over it!! (Sorry Colin I am sure you are very careing but I have met so many men (mainly but some women) who turn up their noses at picking up poo. The result of not doing this is a revolting mess for all of us to endure. If we all went for a *** in the park there would be uproar!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't think Colin was saying he had a problem with it, in fact that he didn't find it as bad as he expected when he actually had to pick up poo! The thought of it is often worse than the reality. Your post sounds a bit harsh Sue.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yep I am just going to have to suck it up (not literally! ) and get on with it..top tip on the nappy sacks, thanks!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Duckdog said:


> Yep I am just going to have to suck it up (not literally! ) and get on with it..top tip on the nappy sacks, thanks!


Eeew!! No sucking!!!!


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

Use a bag, no problem. Nappy Sacs fine too.
What annoys me is those who pick up the poo but then leave the bag. Result bag stays for ages until someone (usually me) collects the abandoned bags and puts them in the bin.
Quite honestly if you are going to abandon the bag it is better if you don't pick up as poo disappears naturally in a week, and bag stays for months.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Eeew!! No sucking!!!!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

I have noticed abandon bags too.. It is a bit like my daughter putting her dirty dishes 'next' to the dishwasher...drives me mad!!


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I don't think Colin was saying he had a problem with it, in fact that he didn't find it as bad as he expected when he actually had to pick up poo! The thought of it is often worse than the reality. Your post sounds a bit harsh Sue.


Whoops sorry have never intended to upset anyone! I am sure Colin will be there with his nappy sacs just like the rest of us. Just get frustrated by the 'I don't do poo picking' brigade which I am very sorry to admit contains as many women as men! I would never insult Colin and I am sorry if using his name in vain has upset anyone.! I do stand corrected and will be very careful before I post an opinion again.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Nah... Wouldn't bother with the scooper. I too wasn't particularly looking forward to this aspect but it doesn't bother me at all now.....
Not long now til little Binky hits our screens!!!! 
X


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Nah... Wouldn't bother with the scooper. I too wasn't particularly looking forward to this aspect but it doesn't bother me at all now.....
> Not long now til little Binky hits our screens!!!!
> X


I know I am v excited and the wait has been interminable!!! I am truly not the most patient of people either


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> I know I am v excited and the wait has been interminable!!! I am truly not the most patient of people either


Aaah.... She will be well worth the wait 
Enjoy this bit too... All the preparation and...shopping!! 
This site will be invaluable for you, I'm sure you've picked up loads of tips already.. I ditched the puppy books as soon as I joined!!
xx


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I found in Tesco that they sell degradable nappy bags for about 30p in a pack of 75- this is much cheaper than any other degradable bags I have found. Risk of sounding like a nut... I've reached the strange place where I find picking up poo (my own dogs) very satisfying! I prepare my poo nags before each walk and set up three or four with a piece of kitchen roll in each one- that way my bag hand never actually feels the squishiness of the poo! Plus if I ever get a sloppy one I manage to get more up from the pavement! Sorry if anyone is eating their dinner!!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> I don't think Colin was saying he had a problem with it, in fact that he didn't find it as bad as he expected when he actually had to pick up poo! The thought of it is often worse than the reality. Your post sounds a bit harsh Sue.


Exactly right Karen, being a city boy and never growing around animals it WAS a hurdle I had to over come, sorry if that sounds a bit wussy but that is the truth of it...and I'm sure many first time dogs owners have felt the same...hence the number if pooper scooper threads! To set the record straight I always pick up after my dogs and am really annoyed at those who dont...whether male OR female.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> I found in Tesco that they sell degradable nappy bags for about 30p in a pack of 75- this is much cheaper than any other degradable bags I have found. Risk of sounding like a nut... I've reached the strange place where I find picking up poo (my own dogs) very satisfying! I prepare my poo nags before each walk and set up three or four with a piece of kitchen roll in each one- that way my bag hand never actually feels the squishiness of the poo! Plus if I ever get a sloppy one I manage to get more up from the pavement! Sorry if anyone is eating their dinner!!


Wow... That IS organised... I'm well impressed!!! I'm normally scrambling about panicking that I've forgotten mine...


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Exactly right Karen, being a city boy and never growing around animals it WAS a hurdle I had to over come, sorry if that sounds a bit wussy but that is the truth of it...and I'm sure many first time dogs owners have felt the same...hence the number if pooper scooper threads! To set the record straight I always pick up after my dogs and am really annoyed at those who dont...whether male OR female.


Colin This is not a personal attack and I know you are as responsible as the rest of us. I never ment to suggest you or anyone else I know did not do their bit but I do know that many people both male and female find picking up dog poo repulsive. I am truly sorry if my post is seen to be insensitive. It was an opinion which maybe I should have kept to myself!


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Pollypiglet said:


> Colin This is not a personal attack and I know you are as responsible as the rest of us. I never ment to suggest you or anyone else I know did not do their bit but I do know that many people both male and female find picking up dog poo repulsive. I am truly sorry if my post is seen to be insensitive. As I have said I will keep my opinions to myself.



I might have been a bit wussy about picking up dog poo but I'm really not that sensitive....please don't worry about it - we all air our opinions on here , that's what keeps it interesting


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> I might have been a bit wussy about picking up dog poo but I'm really not that sensitive....please don't worry about it - we all air our opinions on here , that's what keeps it interesting


Thanks Colin I am truly sorry for any offence I may have uwittingly have caused but I guess you are as thick skinned as the rest of us and can fight your own corner!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aaah.... She will be well worth the wait
> Enjoy this bit too... All the preparation and...shopping!!
> This site will be invaluable for you, I'm sure you've picked up loads of tips already.. I ditched the puppy books as soon as I joined!!
> xx


I have just spoken to the breeder and had Binky update! She is apparently adorable and very sweet and likes to lie in the garden in the sun on her back, and loves cuddles and being groomed! Also when she is spoken to, she sits and lifts her paw...cuuuuuuuute!!! 

I do agree Mairi this site has been the BEST reference guide you could ever hope for...I can't wait to contribute with real life Binky tales! 

So I will enjoy my week in Sicily and look forward to the Binkster arriving on the 25th


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> I have just spoken to the breeder and had Binky update! She is apparently adorable and very sweet and likes to lie in the garden in the sun on her back, and loves cuddles and being groomed! Also when she is spoken to, she sits and lifts her paw...cuuuuuuuute!!!
> 
> I do agree Mairi this site has been the BEST reference guide you could ever hope for...I can't wait to contribute with real life Binky tales!
> 
> So I will enjoy my week in Sicily and look forward to the Binkster arriving on the 25th


Aah... She's sounds far too cute for words.. I bet you hung onto every single word the breeder said about her... Desperate for every tiny detail!!... I used to spend hours looking at pics of Molly And used to find any excuse to phone her breeder so I could get the chat from her!! 
A week in Sicily and a bundle of chocolate fluff to come back to... what more could you ask for 
X


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Looking forward to Binky Brown's tales! Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

i know we bang on about it but Natural Instinct is the way to go for nice (if you can ever refer to poo as nice ), firm poos that don't stick to the grass or squish in your poo bag. 

Enjoy your holiday and look forward to dinky Binky's arrival.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Aah... She's sounds far too cute for words.. I bet you hung onto every single word the breeder said about her... Desperate for every tiny detail!!... I used to spend hours looking at pics of Molly And used to find any excuse to phone her breeder so I could get the chat from her!!
> A week in Sicily and a bundle of chocolate fluff to come back to... what more could you ask for
> X


yes I was absolutely enjoying every moment of talking to her and have relayed it to my husband and daughter twice  

I do have a lot to look forward to over the next two weeks...will be packing the Perfect Puppy to refresh myself whilst lying on a sun lounger and drinking cocktails


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Looking forward to Binky Brown's tales! Enjoy your holiday.


Thank you!!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> i know we bang on about it but Natural Instinct is the way to go for nice (if you can ever refer to poo as nice ), firm poos that don't stick to the grass or squish in your poo bag.
> 
> Enjoy your holiday and look forward to dinky Binky's arrival.


I have indeed already decided to go with NI for her food..she is currently being fed something else so there will be weaning to do...and anything that helps create a nice firm poo  is fine with me!! Ideally she will be less stinky and more rinky dinky binky...this rhyming name malarky is hours of fun!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lozzie said:


> I found in Tesco that they sell degradable nappy bags for about 30p in a pack of 75- this is much cheaper than any other degradable bags I have found. Risk of sounding like a nut... I've reached the strange place where I find picking up poo (my own dogs) very satisfying! I prepare my poo nags before each walk and set up three or four with a piece of kitchen roll in each one- that way my bag hand never actually feels the squishiness of the poo! Plus if I ever get a sloppy one I manage to get more up from the pavement! *Sorry if anyone is eating their dinner!![/QUOTE*]
> 
> I had stew for tea........mmmmmmmm


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Sounds like the idea of a poopa scoopa has been well and truely ditched 

Just one thing regarding your doggies' poo. Its a bit like your own kids, you can cope with the poo. But just you try picking up someone elses dog poo - eeewwwhhhh yuk !


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Well I'm glad I live in the country. No poo picking up for me. As long as I'm not letting our dog do it on one of our neighbors yard. 

Of course had horses. Talk about BIG poo. It would natural degrade on its own. Poo is good for plant fertilizer.  Although wouldn't have a problem picking it up if I have to.


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow, Sam and I hope you've enjoyed your holiday. I hope Binky settles in well. Don't forget to keep us updated and, hopefully, we'll meet at Westonbirt on the 20th.
Lynne


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Just to report poo phobia over! I am just using bags and even found myself having a good inspection of it yesterday and discussing twig content with the vet!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Exactly right Karen, being a city boy and never growing around animals it WAS a hurdle I had to over come, sorry if that sounds a bit wussy but that is the truth of it...and I'm sure many first time dogs owners have felt the same...hence the number if pooper scooper threads! To set the record straight I always pick up after my dogs and am really annoyed at those who dont...whether male OR female.


Lets face it poo is gross whether its human dog cat etc. it's something you just have to do but doesn't mean you have to like it. In fact I dislike picking up poo immensely (especially runny ones ewwww). I don't think it's anything to be ashamed of. As long as you get it picked up in the end is all that matters frankly.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol - just wait until you are faced with a liquid poop... our collie exploded all over the pavement when out with my son, then aged 14... the lady came out with a bucket of water to help him clean up ... we had been to the beach earlier and obviously the collie had consumed half the sea and beach while there and it all had to come out!!
There is a bloke who lives round the corner from me who always has a piece of kitchen paper to lay over the poop before he picks it up...
Takes all sorts.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lol - just wait until you are faced with a liquid poop... our collie exploded all over the pavement when out with my son, then aged 14... the lady came out with a bucket of water to help him clean up ... we had been to the beach earlier and obviously the collie had consumed half the sea and beach while there and it all had to come out!!
> There is a bloke who lives round the corner from me who always has a piece of kitchen paper to lay over the poop before he picks it up...
> Takes all sorts.


I've had the runny poo pick up, more like scrape up already! Yucky!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Funny thing, though, is that I found picking poo up from outside the house to actually be much easier than I had worried it would be. I think this is was because gisgo gave us a fair amount of practice at picking it up from inside the house on the carpet, and I was so relieved when we started to get them outside that they became a joy to pick up!!!


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

I would say that the scooper is a waste of time. As has already been said, it's just something else to carry. I know which one you mean and it doesn't look too easy to use either. Scooping poop is definitely like changing a nappy, I can do my own dogs as I could my kids' but not anyone elses. I had this tested at my sons football not long after we got Pepper. Someone has to inspect the pitch and remove poop, all the Dads were helping put up the nets and his coach was inpecting the pitch with his shovel in his hand. I felt bad not helping and the coach hasn't got a dog so I offered to do the job for him but he turned around with the shovel and it had about 5 or 6 different sized, different coloured poos on it and I was nearly sick , I said " actually....I'm not sure I can!" lol 
I do think it's much easier just to carry a bag and not have the hassle of the scoop.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> I have noticed abandon bags too.. It is a bit like my daughter putting her dirty dishes 'next' to the dishwasher...drives me mad!!


I'm not alone, I thought it was only sons! Lol


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

susanb said:


> Funny thing, though, is that I found picking poo up from outside the house to actually be much easier than I had worried it would be. I think this is was because gisgo gave us a fair amount of practice at picking it up from inside the house on the carpet, and I was so relieved when we started to get them outside that they became a joy to pick up!!!


This made me chuckle. A toast to all us responsible dog owners - just a pity there aren't more of us


----------

